# New Jet lathes



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen the YouTube video for the new Jet 1221vs lathe. I can not find any info on there website but I ran across the video tonight. It looks Loretta nice and includes variable speed, reverse, and some other nice features in a midi lathe.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't find any other info either. It is a great looking lathe and I like the DRO. But I still like the power switch size and location better on the Delta 46-460.


----------



## toothdoc (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the ability to extend the bed on the Delta 46-460 as well. There was no mention of this on JET's You Tube video.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yea the digital read out is nice. There was a longer video i found that did show the bed extention i think. I will have to re watch and see. Here is the link to the longer video. I hope this works


----------



## toothdoc (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep, that video shows the bed extension. I just bought the 46-460 in July of last year. Had this been available at the time, I may have very well gotten the JET. Delta's CS has been lacking for quite some time and I have had nothing but good experiences with JET.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet Hope it has more horsepower. I like having the switch on the tailstock end. That way if a bowl explodes you don't have to reach across it to turn it off. Acme threads in the tailstock are nice. They are much stronger than screw threads. 43" with the bed extension is sweet.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That does look nice. Great speed range and the reverse is helpful. It would be nice to see some specs. If it's got 9+ amps it'd be awesome.


----------



## WoodworkingBro (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new here. I will also be upfront say that I do work for a Retailer that sells Power Tools and Woodworking Machinery. I joined this forum to supply everyone with answer to lingering questions about new machinery and maybe some machinery currently out.

In regards to the JET 1221VS:

The official launch date of this variable speed lathe is tomorrow February 15th. I can also provide you guys with the specs for it.

•	Assembled Machine Dimensions (in.): 33-3/5” x 11” x 17-7/10”
•	Motor: 1 HP, 115V, 60 Hz, 1 Phase
•	Motor Control: Electric Variable Speed
•	Speed Ranges (RPM): 60-900, 110-1800, and 220-3600
•	Operation: Forward/Reverse
•	Swing Over Bed (in.): 12-1/2
•	Swing Over Base (in.): 9-9/20
•	Distance between Centers (in.): 20-1/2”; with Extension: 42.5”
•	Spindle Thread: 1"/ 8 TPI
•	Spindle Bore (in.): 3/8
•	Head and tailstock taper: #2 MT
•	Tailstock Quill Travel (in.): 2-1/4
•	Number of Indexing Positions: 24
•	Tool Rest: Information N/A at this time
•	Weight: 106 lbs
•	Warranty: 5-Year
•	Additional: Includes Digital RPM Readout
•	Motor Current (Amps.): 6
•	Recommended Circuit Size (Amps.): 10

Here's a beauty shot of the Jet 1221VS:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

WoodworkingBro said:


> The official launch date of this variable speed lathe is tomorrow February 15th. I can also provide you guys with the specs for it.
> 
> • Motor: 1 HP, 115V, 60 Hz, 1 Phase
> • Motor Current (Amps.): 6
> • Recommended Circuit Size (Amps.): 10


Thanks for the specifications, but something is not correct.

6 A * 120 V = 720 Watt = 0.966 HP if 100% efficient.

Motors are not close to 100% efficient.

If 6 Amp is correct the motor likely be 3/4HP


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks for the specifications, but something is not correct.
> 
> 6 A * 120 V = 720 Watt = 0.966 HP if 100% efficient.
> 
> ...


Will be interesting to see power at low speed, with a VFD running at low frequency to deliver 60 RPM at 3/4 hp.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It doesn't tell whether it's a DC motor of 3phase with Variable Frequency Drive. Either of these will run on single phase but the DC motors have really low power at the low rpm's where the VFD motors have much higher power at the low rpm's.


----------



## WoodworkingBro (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe manufacturers tend to round up or down HP to the nearest .25 HP as an industry standard. If a machine had .80 HP it would be rounded down to 3/4 HP. Same goes for rounding up. If the machine has a true .9 HP it's rounded to 1 HP.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

WoodworkingBro said:


> I believe manufacturers tend to round up or down HP to the nearest .25 HP as an industry standard. If a machine had .80 HP it would be rounded down to 3/4 HP. Same goes for rounding up. If the machine has a true .9 HP it's rounded to 1 HP.


We are different observations.

In the lathe specifications I have seen, it is common to see motors in a fraction, e.g., 1/2HP, 3/4HP, 1 1/2HP etc.

This machine cannot have a 1HP motor if the amperage draw is only 6Amps.

If it is really a 3/4HP motor, customers are going to be upset at reading the motor rating to be "rounded" to 1 HP.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Isn't that exactly what the current delta does too? They advertise it at 1 HP but I know it runs fewer amps than my older delta at 3/4 HP (9.8).


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Isn't that exactly what the current delta does too? They advertise it at 1 HP but I know it runs fewer amps than my older delta at 3/4 HP (9.8).


I do not know the amp rating.

I found the 46-460 manual on the DeltaMachinery site.

The manual states the 46-460 is 1 HP, and the 46-445 is 3/4HP.

Nowhere in the manual does it state the rating of the motor.

The spec sheet also just states the 1HP motor and nothing on the amps.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

What's the price on that bad boy?


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am liking all the information you guys are giving. Maybe we will get some more info after the official release tomorrow.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Found some info here. Check posts 12 and 13. Looks like the Delta is more like a 3/4 HP motor at 8 amps. Still would be more powerful than 6 amps if that is truly what this new Jet motor is.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?184930-Delta-46-460


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Found some info here. Check posts 12 and 13. Looks like the Delta is more like a 3/4 HP motor at 8 amps. Still would be more powerful than 6 amps if that is truly what this new Jet motor is.
> 
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?184930-Delta-46-460


Interesting. Nice find.

If I purchased a lathe rated at 1 HP and found out the motor was 3/4HP I would be a very unhappy customer. :thumbdown:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What....my shop vac doesn't have 4 times the power of my table saw??? Motor games have been played for decades by everyone.


----------



## WoodworkingBro (Feb 14, 2013)

Jet has officially launched it on their site.

Here are both links:

Promotional Page
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/new-products-and-offers/new-products/1221vs-lathe/

Product Page
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/1221vs-lathe/719200


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

I still haven't seen a price listed yet though. Has anyone else?


----------



## DTM65 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tnm9304 said:


> I still haven't seen a price listed yet though. Has anyone else?



I found where you can preorder on Amazon for $713.65, that includes free shipping.

JET JWL-1221VS 12-Inch by 21-Inch Variable Speed Wood Lathe - Amazon.com


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i sure like the low end speed for sure
everything else is very close to my delta 46-460


----------

